# Help me find a GPS



## pattyboy (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello, first time poster. I have been wanting to get a GPS that will be good in the car giving me turn by turn dirctions, plus I'd like to use it to go in the woods and have topographic maps. I know nothing about GPS devices so i don't even know if they make anything like that. And of course I want to make it even more difficult because I don't have much to spend. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

Depends on how much you have to spend. I have the Garmin eTrex C. Have had 4 Garmins and when I went to maping it was like opening my eyes. Then went I went to color, I was amazed! But you'll have to spend a few hundred for such things. Look over all kinds and listen to people who have them. Then decide what you want to do with it and go review some that will do what you want. I have Metro map's CD and Topomaps CD and with that and the unit you are talking a few hundred. But you'll find it is all worth is when you use it and need it...(in fog, in the dark, in unfamiliar woods, and getting back to your vehicle) The new ones all get very good lock in the woods, far better than before. Good luck and do your homework and you'll be pleased. There are many models and companies, but all seem to do well.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

GPSMap 76Cx sits in a holder on my dashboard, and goes with me when I leave the vehicle. Price? $379 for the GPS and $95 for dash holder w/ beanbag base and 12v power cord--Topo maps were $119 for US and $99 for Canada. NOT CHEAP.

This unit is one of the larger handhelds--I think the eTrex would be a little small for the dashboard (at least with my eyes)!!

Steve


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

Today, during dark and thick fog, I used my Garmin eTrex Legend C (on the dash..I have a holder and 12vdc cord) to 'trackback to my hunting spot. Always was shown where I was and where to turn and my parking spot. Then used it to walk into the woods to my tree (within 10 feet). When you used a GPS like that you finally know you have the greatest tool to have.
Last year in California we drove and used a backtrack through a ranch field with gullies, cliffs and huge holes in a fog with 20 feet visability to stop at a tree we wanted to park at.
That is when you know you love a GPS..(try that with a compass)...........


----------



## Orangewoods (Nov 11, 2005)

Michigan Hunter I also have the eTrex Legend C. I was wondering if you could tell me about those downloads can you run both at the same time? Where did you get them and how much do they run $. And what do they show. Thanks ed...


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

If you mean the MetroGuide CD and the Topo CD, they are available from the Garmin dealers. You can download MetroGuide and Topo's at the same time but not overlaping the same areas. I use Metroguide maps for cities I am in and Topo maps for the land I am hunting. Topo maps are great for anywhere other than lower Michigan (not many ups and downs) but they do show many woods roads and ranch roads. MetroGuide has streets, addresses, service stations, resturants, bars, etc. but they do use lots of memory. But 24 meg is enough for maybe 1/2 of Michigan. Topo maps use far less and you can load plenty of those.
I wouldn't be without them as the internal maps supplied on the unit are very sparce.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Go to http://www.gpsinformation.net. Everything you've ever wanted to know about GPS.


----------

